# Looking for fertile eggs...



## birdbrain123120 (Oct 28, 2008)

I raise cockatiels but life is boring among parrots 

I want to raise (handfeed) doves and/or pigeons

I want fertile eggs...can anyone help me?

My name is Jacob I'm new but I really want some

I have everything I'll need for them...A syringe, exact bird formula, a heater to keep them warm, an incubator to hatch them in...I'm serious about this...

Can anyone help me?

PS i'm in PA

Jacob


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jacob and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! We already "spoke" briefly by PM, but I wanted to post here also.

Raising a baby pigeon or dove is a pretty big undertaking (as it is for any baby bird) and while it sounds like you have most of the necessary equipment, it also takes a lot of time, dedication, and patience.

Really the best thing would be for you to find a local pigeon fancier who might be willing to sell or give you a baby pigeon that has been parent raised for about 2-3 weeks and then you take over raising the baby. It would still need hand feeding for a time and would become very tame. This approach would give the baby bird the best chance of growing up strong and healthy while still giving you a tame little dove or pigeon. Just something to think about.

Terry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

No doubt about what Terry said...I know you can do it (raising the babies) but its a lot of time consuming to spend with baby pigeons, I've done it...If I were you, find out who is willing to give you a pair and remember they might don't mate and produce egg now because of the cold season, but around Feb or March is the start, so you don't really have to wait that long for them to mate and have some eggs...I rather have the parents raise their young for at least 3 weeks then I can take them,only if they are not feeding them enough...Some parents don't feed one baby the same as the other parents do to their youngs...I've seen it from my experience, as time goes by...But my strongest suggestion for you is get a stock from a local fancier, let them breed, so you don't have to worry about the feeding or waking up...I hope I didn't distract your good intentions hand feeding or raising young pigeons..I do apologize if my opinion is offensive...


----------



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

I have to agree with the others have said. However, if you have raised birds of the parrot-type species and are bored with that, I don't know if hand raising pigeons are going to "boost" your excitement. I raised both species and you cannot compare the two. Adopting a hand raised pigeon that needs a home would certainly be the "easiest" way to acquire a bird that is pet quality.


----------



## birdbrain123120 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still Interested In getting eggs...

I have the time to raise them and besides that I have a broody ringneck dove to take care of them if all else fails...

I'm eager to get a few...Please can someone help me...I know the risks...

I've done it with smaller things...

Thanks

Jacob


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well as for the ringneck dove being a foster parent, that's fine, if they're dove eggs. And only if you swap the eggs you get with eggs she has already laid. You can't put eggs in the nest or a baby in the nest and expect them to take care of them as if it was their own. People have successfully hatched and raised pigeons from an egg, but it's a big responsibility. We're not necessarily saying you can't do it too, it's just the chances of something going wrong is high, and we care about the birds. If you haven't had a pair of pigeons or doves lay and hatch eggs before, it may be a good idea to do so. At least by watching them take care of the babies, it might give you a little better idea of what to expect and how to do things. I know you said you've raised other baby birds before, but pigeons/doves are at least a _little bit_ different. Just a suggestion


----------



## presley (Jun 2, 2009)

*what to feed them*

I have five pigeon eggs. Two have realy little cracks in them.Are they still alive?What can i feed them? Would baby ceral work??????


----------



## presley (Jun 2, 2009)

I have Two eggs that lool red in side the shell what does that mean?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

presley said:


> I have Two eggs that lool red in side the shell what does that mean?


This post is from 2008.....I wonder if he found any eggs.


----------



## presley (Jun 2, 2009)

Raising pigeons is a hard undertaking.I have six pigeon eggs and it takes a lot of time caring for pigeons.If i were you i would find a local pigeon Fancier and see they would be willing to sell or give you a two or three week old pigeon. Its a lot easier and would safe a lot of time.


----------

